# New Milcot lights



## jackmckinnon (16 Mar 2010)

What's the point of these new lights I've seen on the MP milcots? As well as the side markings that civilian police have on their cars. To my knowledge I was told reserve MP's have no peace officer status and are not authorized to use these lights.

I have heard reserve MPs will be badged in the far future, but even badged they're not allowed to conduct police activities off DND property.

So I'm just curious as to why the MP milcots at reserve armouries have been outfitted to look like authentic police vehicles now?  ???


----------



## LineJumper (16 Mar 2010)

I'm not speaking for the reserve MP trade, however, the trade as a whole do have a function in training areas as well as road moves from garrisons to said training areas which I would think the lights make for a proper identifier. Milcots are not only utilized by reserve units, as I have used them on  many occasions and see they are used extensively in Wainwright by other Reg organizations.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (16 Mar 2010)

A bit off topic: I _think_ the new training and process of badging reserve MPs is starting this fall.


----------



## old medic (16 Mar 2010)

jackmckinnon said:
			
		

> What's the point of these new lights I've seen on the MP milcots? As well as the side markings that civilian police have on their cars.



LineJumper has the first point right.  They belong to DND.  Car, SUV or Milcot,  All MP resources are directed 
by the same Provost Marshal.   Nothing limits specific vehicles to a specific element or component. 



> As the centralized MP HQ, the CFPM HQ provides direction to all Military Police Branch members with regards to police policy and procedures, professional standards, security, *equipment* and training, as well as, MP Branch activities and traditions.
> 
> http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/cfpm-gpfc/apm-agp/index-eng.asp




http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/cfpm-gpfc/apm-agp/ar-ra/2008/doc/ar-ra-08-eng.pdf


> In 2008, the decision was made to align Reserve and Regular Force MP training with respect to content,
> with only method, timing and location of training delivery varying to accommodate the requirements
> of Reserve Force soldiers. This change will be implemented immediately, with maximum flexibility and a
> variety of accommodations included to ensure the least disruption to those Reserve MP already trained
> ...



2nd   Safety.   You don't need peace officer status to ensure traffic and scene safety. 
Reflective graphics and red lights are not restricted to police activities.  There are numerous DND 
vehicles with them.


----------

